# The start 1992 sentra se-r



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

This is the day I pick it up. new pic will follow.

www.cardomain.com/id/erick212


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

erick212 said:


> This is the day I pick it up. new pic will follow.
> 
> www.cardomain.com/id/erick212


Looks like a good start! 

-PC


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Cullam3n said:


> Looks like a good start!
> 
> -PC



Thanks


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

just got my project too hey sweet ride to get :thumbup:


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

zmegone said:


> just got my project too hey sweet ride to get :thumbup:



Ya, now I just have to figure out what I want to do with it??? :crazy: There are so many parts I just can't choose. For now I'm just working on the ball joints,tie rods, struts,sway bar bushings, or anything else I see. I't getting replaced need it or not. I guess, whatever I choose it will have a solid foundation.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

erick212 said:


> Ya, now I just have to figure out what I want to do with it??? :crazy: There are so many parts I just can't choose. For now I'm just working on the ball joints,tie rods, struts,sway bar bushings, or anything else I see. I't getting replaced need it or not. I guess, whatever I choose it will have a solid foundation.


That was a very nice find. I think you should go turbo.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> That was a very nice find. I think you should go turbo.



I have been looking into that. I just don't know much about turbos and want to know about them before I buy a kit or a DET.


----------

